# New headlights are in!



## SnowBlindLTZ (Jan 4, 2012)

Im pretty excited today, the new lights are in! Does anyone have these installed?


----------



## XtremeAaron (Jan 22, 2012)

Looks good! Plug and play? 

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## jstoner22 (Aug 21, 2012)

They look fantastic, but you are probably going to be disappointed with the light output. Not as good as stock.


----------



## Sonic (Oct 21, 2012)

Have to agree with JStoner, also the "DRL" Audi style are not that bright. I used to have them before my accident - but now I have new ones I need to post pictures of.


----------



## cwetherford (Mar 30, 2014)

Deff let me know what you think and how the install is! I am buying those exact ones..


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## SnowBlindLTZ (Jan 4, 2012)

jstoner22 said:


> They look fantastic, but you are probably going to be disappointed with the light output. Not as good as stock.


Luckily i never drive at night, your led strip doesnt look as bright as i would have thought it is. I hope they perform decent, i am excited to get them.


----------



## MyShibbyEco (Jan 21, 2012)

SnowBlindLTZ said:


> *Luckily i never drive at night*, your led strip doesnt look as bright as i would have thought it is. I hope they perform decent, i am excited to get them.


Ever? Like ever ever? Never once in your entire life? Not even during winter when the days are shorter? Sorry, I just have to point out that it's not a matter of "I don't do it that much so it's not a big deal", it's a matter of "when you do, you need it to be good".


----------



## jstoner22 (Aug 21, 2012)

The lights aren't on in that picture.

The LEDs aren't for illumination anyways, they are simply running lights.

This is the lights on.


----------



## plasticplant (Mar 26, 2013)

I want to "upgrade" too. They look amazing, but the stock light output is hard to beat (and I don't want to sacrifice that). Especially with the fog lights on.


----------



## SnowBlindLTZ (Jan 4, 2012)

MyShibbyEco said:


> Ever? Like ever ever? Never once in your entire life? Not even during winter when the days are shorter? Sorry, I just have to point out that it's not a matter of "I don't do it that much so it's not a big deal", it's a matter of "when you do, you need it to be good".


Jesus christ really? Its a figure of speach, go light somewhere troll. I actually dont ever drive at night but anyways...obviously one of my concerns was the light output if i do go out at night

thanks for the help jstoner22, much appreciated.


----------



## Firefighter (Apr 24, 2014)

So Im considering purchasing a cruze. If I do, these headlights were going to be one of my first upgrades. 

The issues I see is the Halo, the Audi Style drl not being bright and the headlight output.

My Idea is to open them up once bought. Remove or unhook the Round Halo Led ring, Replace the Audi DRL style with Either a Bright LED's, Or a Completely new SwitchBack LED Rope so that
when the turn signal is operated, it turns off and flash's Amber with the turn signal. I think that would be pretty cool.... 
The other issue is the main output. I would fix this with a true Bi-Xenon Retrofit properly done ( I did it on my wifes cobalt ) and that would fix any output issues. 
The last thing I would want to do is replace the Turn signal LED's with a brighter Cree Amber LED to make the front turn signals brighter, more visible for day time use.

The only issue is I don't think anyones done this yet... I haven't been able to find someone who has.


----------



## ChrisWorldPeace (Jun 24, 2013)

Are these from ipexmotoring?

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## nm13cruze (Apr 21, 2014)

jstoner22 said:


> They look fantastic, but you are probably going to be disappointed with the light output. Not as good as stock.


Are you using HID's or just regular halogen bulbs? Because HID's should give you a huge light output difference over the stock bulbs. you can pick up HID kits for pretty cheap these days, a decent kit is around $45 and they are plug and play.


----------



## Zach.K (Apr 17, 2014)

nm13cruze said:


> Are you using HID's or just regular halogen bulbs? Because HID's should give you a huge light output difference over the stock bulbs. you can pick up HID kits for pretty cheap these days, a decent kit is around $45 and they are plug and play.


Hids will look like absolute **** if that headlight was not designed for HID'S.
Also having a projector does not mean it's designed for hids. 


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## nick993 (Dec 30, 2013)

Firefighter said:


> So Im considering purchasing a cruze. If I do, these headlights were going to be one of my first upgrades.
> 
> The issues I see is the Halo, the Audi Style drl not being bright and the headlight output.
> 
> ...


I'm planning to do the same when I get these. Brighter Cree Led's for the audi style running light, remove the halo, install a larger retrofit projector, and install 5K HID's with motocontrols.


----------



## Zach.K (Apr 17, 2014)

nick993 said:


> I'm planning to do the same when I get these. Brighter Cree Led's for the audi style running light, remove the halo, install a larger retrofit projector, and install 5K HID's with motocontrols.


Leds will be awesome but hids are going to look like garbage. 

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## nick993 (Dec 30, 2013)

Zach.K said:


> hids are going to look like garbage.
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


Why's that? I had the H1's with TRS 5k hid's in my trailblazer and they looked great. 


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Zach.K (Apr 17, 2014)

nick993 said:


> Why's that? I had the H1's with TRS 5k hid's in my trailblazer and they looked great.
> 
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


Do a search any where. This forum or any other. 

HID'S in a halogen designed headlight look horrible and are offensive to every other driver. 

Also illegal. 

And did I mention they look like garbage?

Do a retro or get good halogen bulbs. 

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## AlcoholicPolak (Dec 28, 2013)

Zach.K said:


> Do a search any where. This forum or any other.
> 
> HID'S in a halogen designed headlight look horrible and are offensive to every other driver.
> 
> ...



Apparently you missed the part where he's buying these projectors and replacing some parts with better parts...so the HID's won't be in a halogen (reflector) headlight...


----------



## nick993 (Dec 30, 2013)

AlcoholicPolak said:


> Apparently you missed the part where he's buying these projectors and replacing some parts with better parts...so the HID's won't be in a halogen (reflector) headlight...


But he is right about them being illegal. What can I say, I'm a rebel.


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## kfr291 (Aug 11, 2012)

you have a point, HID bulbsin stock housing( or any housing not meant for HID) would be a bad idea. THey blind on coming drivers because the light does not cut off where it is suppose to, it tends to through light where ever it wants. 

BUT they are not just putting a HID right into the stock housing. They are adding in ( or they seem to plan to add) the proper housing for the HID bulb to sit in.


----------



## giantsnation (Oct 11, 2012)

Good idea and call TRS because they offer replacement projectors for Spyder headlights and I would imagine these would be a close fit.


----------



## Zach.K (Apr 17, 2014)

AlcoholicPolak said:


> Apparently you missed the part where he's buying these projectors and replacing some parts with better parts...so the HID's won't be in a halogen (reflector) headlight...


Correct. Reading comprehension fail on my part. 

Sorry Nick!

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## YukonSinc (Apr 30, 2014)

Some good feed back this is. I am considering going with head lights like these except I live in the Yukon, Canada (next to Alaska) and we only have about 4 to 5 hours of daylight in the mid winter. So needless to say the quality of light output is importiant to me.


----------



## SnowBlindLTZ (Jan 4, 2012)

YukonSinc said:


> Some good feed back this is. I am considering going with head lights like these except I live in the Yukon, Canada (next to Alaska) and we only have about 4 to 5 hours of daylight in the mid winter. So needless to say the quality of light output is importiant to me.


I actually think the light output is good on these, may not be the best but last night was the first time i drove at night with them. I DO wish the LED stip and halo were brighter though.

imagejpg2_zps436b9bac.jpg Photo by Snowblindltz | Photobucket


----------



## Devildog8791 (Apr 13, 2013)

Sonic said:


> Have to agree with JStoner, also the "DRL" Audi style are not that bright. I used to have them before my accident - but now I have new ones I need to post pictures of.


Did you ever post a picture of your new lights?


----------



## Blue_RS (Aug 30, 2013)

Can you send me the link where you got them from?


----------

